# how to breed?



## wertan10 (Nov 11, 2008)

I've had baby rats before but the female was already pregnant when I got her. I don't know if you frown on breeding rats because there aren't any sections for breeding ???


----------



## Schmea (Sep 21, 2007)

The description of the "Caring for Accidental Litters" forums subsection:
_
Please do not discuss intentional breeding here - We are not experienced breeders, and cannot offer advice on breeding. This area is for getting help if your female rat accidentally becomes pregnant or gives birth to an unexpected litter._


----------



## Kitty (Nov 4, 2008)

What Schmea said.

Rodents are easy to breed, but that doesn't mean you should. Anyone who wants to seriously breed should find a mentor to mentor them and guide them, and not post online looking for help.


----------



## MadCatter (Aug 12, 2008)

http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,4746.0.html

http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,4829.0.html

http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,10203.0.html

http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,3502.0.html

Check out all of those. Hopefully this will help you on your quest for breeding rats.


----------

